# Free snow to all field shooters



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*FREE SNOW TO ANY FIELD ARCHER. ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS CONTACT ME AND I WILL SET YOU UP. SHIPPING NOT OFFERED LOCAL PICKUP ONLY WE HAVE WEEK OLD SNOW AND BRAND NEW SNOW NOW IN STOCK. THIS IS A NON-TAX ITEM :angel:*


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweet! Do you have any prices on the new shipment coming this Sunday night? I was really hoping for 50" here in New Market but only have about 43".....:wink:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*What about 3-D guys?*

Probably would have got some takers if you had included the 3-D guys.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Snow*

No thanks. We've had our fill! Now the wind is wrecking havoc. Trees down, power out and COLD!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> Probably would have got some takers if you had included the 3-D guys.


Those idiots would actually want to shoot in this stuff. Maybe I will just keep it til summer when everyone will want it. I will corner the market and rule the world...................................


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Pantera07 said:


> Sweet! Do you have any prices on the new shipment coming this Sunday night? I was really hoping for 50" here in New Market but only have about 43".....:wink:


Yea, you guys got hammered outta this one, eh? 

We're just under 40" here.. a mere flurry... :smow: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I will match Rattlemans price and beat it by 10%


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yes, Get some 3D Polar bears, muskox, seals, walruses and penguins and shoot from snowmobiles . You could make a fortune...Personally, I give up. I think I might put the Christmas lights back up tomorrow...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Yes, Get some 3D Polar bears, muskox, seals, walruses and penguins and shoot from snowmobiles . You could make a fortune...Personally, I give up. I think I might put the Christmas lights back up tomorrow...


What happened did the snow knock them off the trailer:mg: You ******** never take them down. When the red lights start to fade you call them Valentines Day lights. And when all the color comes off they are Fourth of July party lights.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Rattleman said:


> What happened did the snow knock them off the trailer:mg: You ******** never take them down. When the red lights start to fade you call them Valentines Day lights. And when all the color comes off they are Fourth of July party lights.


:set1_rolf2: I don't care who you are...that's funny right there!!!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey ship some up to Vancouver Ca. They are in need of some for the winter Olimpics.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Bunky,

Are you having any trouble moving the yellow snow??? And for your info, it's ALWAYS Christmas in West Virginia.....


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1099478


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Arcus said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1099478


You get my vote.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't see the problem. I've been blessed with snow since October 26th. 


Don't need no more until after May 1st if you could get me some then I'd appreciate it.:smile:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I don't see the problem. I've been blessed with snow since October 26th.


I lived in Denver from Dec '70 till Jul '71 - never seen so much snow in my life. Remember one day in early May sitting around the barracks with the windows open - it had finally got up to 40 degrees. Looked out and it was snowing again. 

Would love to back and visit CO again sometime, but, trust me, it will be in the summer.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I lived in Denver from Dec '70 till Jul '71 - never seen so much snow in my life. Remember one day in early May sitting around the barracks with the windows open - it had finally got up to 40 degrees. Looked out and it was snowing again.
> 
> Would love to back and visit CO again sometime, but, trust me, it will be in the summer.


We have two seasons...winter, and the Fourth of July.

The only bad thing about it is I have a POS target and a couple pass throughs on it. I hope to find those arrows before the grass comes up or a horse steps on 'em.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Bunky,
> 
> Are you having any trouble moving the yellow snow??? And for your info, it's ALWAYS Christmas in West Virginia.....


I haven't seen any Yellow snow but that is probably because it was snowing too hard and fast. Just because you have Christmas lights on the trailer doesn't make it Christmas. Now go out and shovel some coal and send it northward. Geting pretty cold and my heatpump just won't quit running.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

We kick out about 2.4 Million tons/year. Hope that's enough. If I can make it another 21 months, without the EPA and the Greeniacs shutting down absolutely everything, I'm out of there... This global warming is freezing my butt off...


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I would love to take you up on your free snow offer, but with the unusually nice winter weather were having this year it would just melt. Oh well! look on the bright side! at least you wont have to stress about the valentines shoot I'm going to this weekend:smile:


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Rattleman said:


> *FREE SNOW TO ANY FIELD ARCHER. ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS CONTACT ME AND I WILL SET YOU UP. SHIPPING NOT OFFERED LOCAL PICKUP ONLY WE HAVE WEEK OLD SNOW AND BRAND NEW SNOW NOW IN STOCK. THIS IS A NON-TAX ITEM :angel:*


Just to play along!................. any pics?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

hoodedmonk said:


> Just to play along!................. any pics?


Even better.. :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Even better.. :chortle: :chortle:


Dang Sticky, you need to curb your enthusiasm a little. :ROFLAMO:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Those idiots would actually want to shoot in this stuff. Maybe I will just keep it til summer when everyone will want it. I will corner the market and rule the world...................................


Hey Ed, considering the amount I have in my front yard...it may be there till summer!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Everybody still has time to come and get a piece of history, so act now and bring your shovels, plows, bulldozers anything !


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

IGluIt4U said:


> Even better.. :chortle: :chortle:


What is your lowest bottom price TYD.?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Here's my minimum daily requirement


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Speaking of playing in the snow :mg:










I dare Sticky to do this


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I was young once. Ten feet tall and bullet proof ...Had all my hair too....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I was young once. Ten feet tall and bullet proof ...Had all my hair too....


I still got all "my" hair - just not nearly as much - far from being so vain I have to wear someone else's hair.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I still got all "my" hair - just not nearly as much - far from being so vain I have to wear someone else's hair.



I had hair when I needed it......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I had hair when I needed it......


Rubbed mine off on the head-board


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

pennysdad said:


> Everybody still has time to come and get a piece of history, so act now and bring your shovels, plows, bulldozers anything !


you want a piece of history? come down to Mississippi gulf coast (who dat nation). we got a few inches last night and should get more later today.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Speaking of playing in the snow :mg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I am not that dedicated to archery, maybe thats my problem or it could be not wanting frostbite its a tossup


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Who?*

Prag, who is that crazy woman shooting like that in the snow:mg:


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

i understand the shooting in the snow, but why is she dressed like it's the summer Olympics? it's the places she's gonna have frostbite that will make it worse.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I still got all "my" hair - just not nearly as much - far from being so vain I have to wear someone else's hair.


I still have all my hair, only problem it is on my Arse, back but some is still left on my head........


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Ok I am not that dedicated to archery, maybe thats my problem or it could be not wanting frostbite its a tossup


Lisa there is a fine line between dedication and stupidity. Only your true friends know the difference. :-O


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The cabin fever shows no mercy on anyone or anything...


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Unclegus said:


> The cabin fever shows no mercy on anyone or anything...


Thats awesome!!!! We just got out this am!!! Been snowed in since Wed!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*More*

The forecasters are predicting another 5-7" Monday night into Tuesday. Although this will not be nearly as bad as the last 2 blizzards, I for one have had enough winter jollies for the season. 

I do want to express my appreciation for all the snow removal folks who have been out there working non-stop to get the roads and airports cleared. You all are doing a great job!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

hoodedmonk said:


> What is your lowest bottom price TYD.?


If ya live downstream of me, it's free.. . :wink:

Slowly thawing out... though there is still a bunch of snow, the travel routes have been kept amazingly clear, kudos to all those who have pitched in, now.. can ya get to the club and plow so I can play with my new toy? :noidea: :chortle: :becky:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

HERE WE GO AGAIN........ACCORDING TO www.footsforecast.org we are in for about another 8 inches from Monday into Tuesday. So please take this stuff so I don't have to pay an inventory tax come April. All reasonable offers concidered.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

IGluIt4U said:


> If ya live downstream of me, it's free.. . :wink:
> 
> Slowly thawing out... though there is still a bunch of snow, the travel routes have been kept amazingly clear, kudos to all those who have pitched in, now.. can ya get to the club and plow so I can play with my new toy? :noidea: :chortle: :becky:


Bump for a good deal:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Prag, who is that crazy woman shooting like that in the snow:mg:


That would be Aya La Brie (XXXBowHo here on AT) who made and sold the belt buckles, as well as a calendar.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

S.O.B! Just got out of the shower and it's snowing like 773H here again......ukey:ukey:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> S.O.B! Just got out of the shower and it's snowing like 773H here again......ukey:ukey:


Keep it out there for a while, will ya Unc? :becky: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Prag, who is that crazy woman shooting like that in the snow:mg:


Aya Labrie.... She fell in love with the Eiffel Tower and quit shooting....:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DarrinM said:


> Aya Labrie.... She fell in love with the Eiffel Tower and quit shooting....:darkbeer:


Didn't know if it was the Eiffel Tower or her camera. :mg:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*belt buckle*



pragmatic_lee said:


> That would be Aya La Brie (XXXBowHo here on AT) who made and sold the belt buckles, as well as a calendar.


That is a cool belt buckle she has! I can just imagine what the calendar looks like:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> Aya Labrie.... She fell in love with the Eiffel Tower and quit shooting....:darkbeer:


She'll fit right in with alot of those European gals.... :zip:


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Heck Ed,all you have to do is comb your hair upwards on your backside,it'll keep your head warm!I just pulled the lawn chairs out of the shed,think i'll sit outside in my speedo and watch the flakes come down!Did Norm predict this weather activity?POLAR BEAR TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!YAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!


----------

